# Building a Jockey Box - Tips & Advice?



## Ciderman (7/1/17)

Doing a bit of camping these days and I'd like to build a jockey box. 

I've got a 68L esky which id like to fit with two taps. What is the better option to cool the beer?

- SS coil
- Aluminium chill plate
- Copper Coil

The beer will arrive cold and i can insulate it somewhat, but it will eventually reach room temperature. 

I've seen other DYI builds that holds a 19L keg but I'd really like to be able to have two beers available. 

With the price of SS coil i wonder if it's just better to buy 9L kegs.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## DU99 (7/1/17)

copper would be better


----------



## Mardoo (7/1/17)

Unless you want to use salt.


----------



## Beersuit (7/1/17)

It will cost a lot more but I would definitely recommend going with a plate chiller over messing around with coils. I have tried both and you just can't beat the way the chiller plate works.


----------



## 5150 (7/1/17)

I have one of the aluminium chill plates which I used the first time on NYE. I was happy how it went. We ran close to 80L through it and the beer was nice and cold, but the kegs were still fairly cool. I haven't used anything else so nothing to compare it with.


----------



## fdsaasdf (7/1/17)

For $149 the aluminium chill plate from Keg King is hard to beat. Perfectly chilled beers even from ~25 degree kegs in my experience. Not sure I'd be keen on running beer through copper lines over an extended period (not a metallurgist but have heard of complaints of metallic-tasting beer when served through old copper pipes).


----------



## malt junkie (7/1/17)

One of the guys rigged up this, but doubled up the chilling by passing each line through 2 circuits. It is US$ so not cheap and shipping is exy but will last a life time. Note they have others.


----------



## EvilTwin (25/1/17)

I'm very happy with my Jockeybox (plate chiller style), still has (some) Ice in it 3 days later and after kicking 3-4 kegs. It's just on the large size. 

My DYI post is here for reference - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91480-cold-plate-jockey-box/#entry1385640

I've since added more john guest fittings for easier cleaning and assembly.


----------



## fattox (14/2/17)

Beersuit said:


> It will cost a lot more but I would definitely recommend going with a plate chiller over messing around with coils. I have tried both and you just can't beat the way the chiller plate works.


Can confirm - I've used Anthony's jockey box a number of times and it works an absolute treat


----------

